# recipe calculator



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

this is one of the easiest ones ive used.

put in what your having for your meal and gives you a full nutritional breakdown including vitamins and minerals.

http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-calculator.asp


----------

